# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  धागे ( निर्मल वर्मा )

## sajan love

*धागे
निर्मल वर्मा*

----------


## sajan love

उस रात खाने के बाद कॉफी पीते हुए हम केशी के नये रिकॉर्डों की चर्चा करने लगे।
-- मुझे तो रात को नींद नहीं आती मैं ने ग्रामोफोन लायब्रेरी में रखवा दिया है। --मीनू ने कहा।
-- क्या वह अब भी पीते हैं? --मैं ने धीरे से पूछा-- केशी दूसरे कमरे में है।
-- हाँ, लेकिन मेरे कमरे में नहीं। --मीनू ने दरवाजा खोलकर परदा उठा दिया। बरामदे के परे लॉन अंधेरे में डूबा था। एक अपरिचित-सी घनी-सी शान्ति सारे अहाते में फैली थी। हम कॉफी पी चुके थे और अपने अपने खाली प्यालों के आगे बैठे थे। मीनू कुर्सी खिसका कर मेरे पास सरक आयी।
-- तुम्हारे हाथ बहुत ठण्डे हैं। --उसने मेरे दोनों हाथ अपनी मुट्ठियों में भर लिये-- तुम्हें इतनी देर कैसे हो गयी? शैल तुम्हारी राह देखते-देखते अभी सोई है।
-- मैं फाटक से तुम्हारे कमरे तक भागती आई थी। --मैंने कहा। मैंने झूठ कहा था। मैं मीनू से यह नहीं कहूंगी कि मैं पिछले आधे घंटे से लॉन में अकेली बैठी रही थी । कहूंगी, तो वह विश्वास नहीं करेगी।
-- क्यों तुम्हें अब भी अंधेरे से डर लगता है? --मीनू हंस रही थी। उसका एक हाथ अब भी मेरी गोद में पडा था। बिजली की रोशनी में उसकी सफ़ेद पतली बांहें बहुत सफ़ेद थीं, बहुत पतली थीं। मुझे अजीब सा लगता। केशी इन हाथों को कैसे चूमता होगा? कैसे इन बांहों के महीन भूरे रोयों को सहलाता होगा?

----------


## sajan love

- सुनो परसों रात तुम क्या कर रही थीं?
-- क्यों अपने कमरे में थी। -- मैं ने आश्चर्य से उसकी ओर देखा।
-- कनॉट प्लेस से घर लौटते हुए हम तुम्हारे हॉस्टल आये थे।
-- बहका रही हो? --मैं ने कहा।
-- सच आये थे। केशी से पूछ लेना। लेकिन इतनी रात भीतर कैसे आते तुम्हारी मिसेज हैरी देखतीं तो हमें कच्चा चबा जातीं। --वह हंस रही थी।
-- क्या तुम लोग रुके थे?
-- हम हॉस्टल के बाहर खडे रहे थे तुम्हारे कमरे की बत्ती जली थी। केशी ने कई बार हॉर्न बजाया था। हमने सोचा था तुम हमारी कार का हॉर्न पहचान जाओगी, लेकिन तुमने सुना नहीं।
-- मैं शायद सो गई थी । मुझे कुछ पता भी नहीं चला।
-- तुम अब भी लाइट जला कर सोती हो? --मीनू ने पूछा-- मिसेज हैरी कुछ नहीं कहतीं?
-- यह वर्किंग वीमेन्स हॉस्टल है, और मिसेज हैरी कोई कॉन्वेन्ट स्कूल की मेट्रन थोडे ही हैं। --मैं ने कहा। मीनू समझ गई। हम दोनों को एक बहुत पुरानी घटना याद आ गई थी और हम दोनों हंसने लगे थे।
उन दिनों मैं और मीनू स्कूल के हॉस्टल में रहा करते थे। कमरे में बत्ती जला कर सोने की सख़्त मनाही थी। अंधेरे में डर के मारे मेरी देह के पोर-पोर से पसीना छूटने लगता था और मैं सबकी आंख बचाकर चोरी- चुपके बत्ती जला लेती थी। डिनर के दो घंटे बाद जब कभी मैट्रन कमरों का राउंड लगाने आती तो मेरा दिल रह-रह कर दहल जाता। मैं आंखें मूंद कर प्रार्थना करती रहती। किन्तु मैट्रन की आंखें चील की तरह तेज़ थीं। उन्हें धोखा देना आसान नहीं था। वह बडबडाते हुए मेरे कमरे में आतीं और बत्ती बुझा जातीं। किन्तु जब वह मेरे कमरे से जाने लगतीं तो मैं कांपते हाथों से उनकी स्कर्ट पकड लेती-- प्लीज मैट्रन! --वह हत्बुध्दि सी मेरी ओर देखने लगतीं और झिडक़ने लगतीं-- क्या बात है, यह क्या बचपना है? --वह कहतीं, किन्तु मैं उनकी स्कर्ट पकडे रहती और सिसकते हुए बार बार कहती-- प्लीज मैट्रन,प्लीज-प्लीज
सारे हॉस्टल में यही बात फैल गयी थी। ऊंची क्लास की लडक़ियां या मीनू की सहेलियां जब भी मुझे देखतीं, हंसते हुए बार - बार कहतीं-- प्लीज मैट्रन, प्लीज-प्लीज, प्लीज
-- मीनू, शिमला याद आता है। न जाने कितने बरस बीत गये? --मैं ने कहा।
-- हमने सोचा है‚ अगली गर्मियों में वहां जायेंगे। केशी ने अभी तक शिमला नहीं देखा। तुम्हें उन दिनों छुट्टी मिल जायेगी?
मैं मीनू को देखती हूं, मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं आता।

----------


## sajan love

-- तुम्हें नहीं मालूम, तुम कैसी हो गयी हो । कभी शीशे में अपना चेहरा देखा है?
-- हाँ, देखा है बडा प्यारा-सा लगता है। --मैं ने कहा।
-- नहीं रूनी मजाक की बात अलग है। तुम्हें हमारे संग चलना होगा। जब से तुम जबलपुर से आई हो।
लेकिन मीनू आगे कुछ नहीं बोलती। शायद आगे मौन का एक दायरा है जिसे हम दोनों छूते हुए कतराते हैं। शायद मेरा चेहरा बहुत सफ़ेद-सा हो गया है और वह डर सी गई है।
मीनू कुर्सी से उठकर मेरे पास, बहुत पास आ गई। उसने मेरे गले में अपने दोनों हाथ डाल दिये। उसकी आंखों में अजीब सा विस्मय है। मुझे भ्रम होता है कि वह मेरे और केशी के बारे में सब-कुछ जानती है वे बातें जो सिर्फ़ मेरी हैं, जिन्हें मैं अपने से भी छिपा कर रखती हूं। किन्तु वह कभी मुझ से कहेगी नहीं वह बडी बहन है, इसलिये वह मार्टर है। वह हमेशा मुझे अपने से बहुत छोटा समझती रहेगी।
ये कुछ ऐसे क्षण हैं, जब मैं मीनू से घृणा करती हूं। बचपन से करती आई हूं।
कमरे में सन्नाटा खिंचा रहा। न जाने हम दोनों कितनी देर तक ऐसे ही बैठे रहे।
-- तुम बुरा मान गईं। --उसका स्वर भीगा-सा था।
-- तुम पागल हो, मीनू!
-- इस तरह हॉस्टल में अकेले कब तक रहोगी?
मैं ने उसकी ओर हंसते हुए देखा।
-- अब मुझे डर नहीं लगता।

----------


## sajan love

मीनू कुछ बोली नहीं, चुपचाप अपनी उंगलियों को मेरे बालों में उलझाती रही। उसकी आंखे बहुत उदास हैं। वह मुझ से बडी है, लेकिन ऐसा नहीं लगता कि मैं उस से छोटी हूं। लगता है, जैसे दिन बीतते जाते हैं और वह वहीं...एक ही स्थान पर...खडी रही है, जहां वह बरसों पहले थी। फिर भी उसके सामने मैं अपने को हमेशा ही बहुत हीन पाती हूं। लगता है वह सब कुछ है, मैं उसके सामने कुछ भी नहीं। यह उसका बडप्पन नहीं...वह होता तो कुछ भी मुश्किल नहीं था; तब मैं उससे लड़ लेती; उसे दोष देकर छुटकारा पा लेती। लगता है, जैसे वह कहीं बहुत ऊँची दीवार पर बैठी है और मैं उसे सिर उठाकर विस्मित आँखों से देख रही हूँ।
-- रूनी बहुत देर हो गयी, तुम कपडे नहीं बदलोगी? --मीनू उठ खडी हुई।
-- ठहरो चलती हूं। यह स्वेटर किसका है? --मेरी निगाहें सामने सोफ़े पर टिक गईं जहां हल्के सलेटी रंग के ऊन की लच्छियां और उनमें उलझी सलाइयां पडीं थीं।
-- केशी का पुलोवर है पूरी बांहों का। --बुना हुआ हिस्सा उठा कर उसने मेरे हाथों में रख दिया।
-- कैसा है, कल ही शुरु किया है। --मैं ने उसे छुआ नहीं, एक लम्बे क्षण तक उसे अपने हाथों पर वैसे ही पडा रहने दिया। मेरे हाथ उसके नीचे दब गये हैं। उसके नीचे दब कर सिकुड से गये हैं। मीनू की स्निग्ध, शांत आँख और मेरे काँपते हाथों के बीच केशी का अधबुना स्वेटर एक लम्बे पल के लिये बिना हिले-डुले पड़ा रहता है।

----------


## sajan love

मैं ने आज तक केशी को फुल-स्लीव का पुलोवर पहने नहीं देखा। पता नहीं उस पर कैसा लगेगा?
मीनू ड्राईंगरूम में चली गई। मैं कुछ देर तक उस कमरे में अकेली बैठी रहती हूँ। सब ओर सन्नाटा है। केवल किचन से प्यालों और प्लेटों की हल्की खनखनाहट सुनाई दे जाती है। दरवाज़े क़ी जाली पर फीकी सी चांदनी उतर आई है।
खिड़की के परे बरामदा है, लाल बजरी की सड़क है। उसके पीछे मोटर रोड को लांघ कर पहाड़ी आती है, जिसके टीले लॉन से दिखाई देते हैं और लॉन में पत्तियां हैं, हवा में सरसराती घास है।
-- तुम अभी तक यहां बैठी हो? --मीनू के स्वर में हल्की सी झिड़की थी। मैं चौंक गई। केशी का स्वेटर अब भी मेरी गोद में पड़ा था।
-- मीनू क्या झाड़ियों में बेर आ गये?
-- अभी कहाँ? कहीं दिसम्बर में जाकर पकेंगे। याद नहीं पिछले साल इन्हीं दिनों हम पहाडी पर पिकनिक पर गये थे। बेर खाकर शैल का गला पक आया था।
-- वे कच्चे थे। तुमने पके बेर नहीं खाये, बिलकुल काफल जैसे मीठे होते हैं । मीनू, शिमले के काफल याद हैं?
-- और खट्टे दाडू । तुम उनका लाल रस अपनी उंगली पर लगाकर कहती थीं-- 'यह मेरा ख़ून है' और मां डर जाती थीं।
हम उस क्षण भूल गये कि इन बरसों के दौरान ढेर सी उम्र हम पर लद गई है; कि बरसों पहले उसका विवाह हुआ था और मैं एक बच्चे की माँ हूँ। हम दरवाज़े पर खड़े-ख़ड़े देर तक एक दूसरे को वे बातें याद दिलाते रहे, जो हम दोनों को मालूम थीं, जिन्हें हमने कितनी बार दुहराया था, किन्तु हर बार यही लगता था कि हम उन्हें भूल गये हों, हर बार उन्हैं दुबारा याद करने का बहाना-सा करते थे।

----------


## sajan love

-- कल तुम्हारा ऑफ़ डे है। हम लोग पहाड़ी पर जायें तो कैसा रहे?
-- सच! --मैं ने ख़ुशी से मीनू का हाथ पकड़ लिया।

----------


## sajan love

-- केशी से कहेंगे कि वह अपना ग्रामोफोन ले चले। बिलकुल पिछले साल की तरह।
-- रूनी, इट विल बी वण्डरफुल। सच, बिलकुल पिछले साल की तरह।
पिछला साल। एक ठण्डी, बर्फ़ीली-सी झुरझुरी मेरी पीठ पर सिमट आई। वह सितम्बर का महीना था। मैं शैल को लेकर दिल्ली आई थी। सब-कुछ पीछे छोड़ आई थी, अपना घर-बार, अपनी गृहस्थी। सबने यही समझा था कि मैं कुछ दिनों के लिये रहने आई हूं। कुछ दिन रहूंगी और फिर वापस चली जाऊंगी। यही सितम्बर का महीना था हम पहाड़ी पर पिकनिक के लिये गये थे। बेर की झाड़ियों के पीछे मैं ने साहस बटोर कर मीनू से पहली बार बात कही थी, जो इतने दिनों से मैं अपने में छिपाती चली आ रही थी। मीनू ने समझा था मैं हँसी कर रही हूं, किन्तु अगले पल जब उसने मेरे चेहरे को देखा तो वह चुप रही थी, कुछ भी नहीं बोली थी एकदम फटी फटी आंखों से मुझे निहारती रही थी
कल उस बात को बीते एक साल हो जायेगा। कल हम फिर पिकनिक के लिये जाएंगे।
गेस्टरूम की बत्ती जली है। मैं दरवाज़े के पास जाकर ठिठक जाती हूं। पीछे देखती हूं। फाटक के पास चांदनी में मेरी छाया लॉन के आर-पार खिंच गई है। लगता है, रात सफ़ेद है, बंगले की छत, दूर पहाडी के टीले, घास पर एक दूसरे को काटती छायाएं--- सब कुछ सफ़ेद हैं। घास के तिनके अलग-अलग नहीं दीखते। एक हरा-सा धब्बा बन कर पेड़ों के नीचे वे एक दूसरे के संग मिल गये हैं।

----------


## sajan love

यहाँ से उस कमरे का कोना दीखता है जिसमें मीनू और केशी सोते हैं। कोना भी नहीं, केवल दीवार का एक टुकडा जो झाड़ियों से ज़रा दूर है। लेकिन लगता है जैसे झाड़ियाँ अंधेरे के संग-संग दीवार के पास तक खिसक आई हैं। एक क्षण के लिये भ्रम होता है कि मैं भूल से यहाँ आ गई हूँ, कि यह मीनू का बंगला नहीं है, वह लॉन नहीं है, जिसके कोने-कोने से मैं परिचित हूँ। जब कभी कोई पक्षी झाड़ियों से बाहर निकल कर उड़ता है, उसके डैनों की छाया घूमते हुए लहू की तरह चांदनी पर फिसलने लगती है।
कमरे में दबे पाँवों से आई। मेरे पलंग के पास शैल का बिस्तर लगा था। चप्पल उतार कर मैं धीरे से उसके पास बैठ गई। देर तक उसकी मुंदी आँखों को देखती रही। एक बार उसने आँखें खोलकर मुझे देखा था केवल निमिष भर के लिये, किन्तु नींद ने दूसरे ही क्षण उसकी पलकों को अपने में ओढ़ लिया था।
बत्ती बुझा कर मैं अपने बिस्तर पर लेट गयी। चांदनी इतनी साफ़ है कि बुक केस पर रखी केशी की किताब का टाइटल भी अंधेरे में चमक रहा है-- 'टाइम, स्पेस एण्ड आर्किटैक्चर'। बाहर की खुली खिड़की पर शैल के झूले की रस्सी टंगी है। उसकी छाया खिड़की की जाली पर तिरछी रेखाओं सी पड़ रही है। जब हवा का झोंका आता है, तो ये रेखाएं मानो डरकर काँपती हुई एक-दूसरे से सट जाती हैं।
न जाने क्यों मेरा दिल तेज़ी से धड़कने लगता है। शायद मेरा भ्रम रहा होगा और मैं साँस रोके लेटी रहती हूँ। कमरे की चुप्पी में एक अजीब सी गरमाहट है जैसे कोई चीज़ दीवारों से रिस-रिस कर बहती हुई मेरे पलंग के इर्द-गिर्द जमा हो गयी हो। लगता है, जैसे पास लेटी शैल की सांस मेरे पास आते-आते भटक जाती है और मैं उसे सुन नहीं पाती।

----------


## sajan love

सुनती हूँ। कुछ देर ठहरकर, कुछ निस्तब्ध पलों के बीत जाने के बाद दुबारा सुनती हूँ। ना, पहला भ्रम महज भ्रम नहीं था। बीच के गलियारे में धीमी-सी आहट हुई है। कुछ देर तक सन्नाटा रहता है। कई मिनट इसी तरह अनिश्चित प्रतीक्षा में बीत जाते हैं। बाहर का दरवाज़ा हवा चलने से कभी खुल जाता है, कभी बन्द हो जाता है। जब खुलता है तो गलियारे में धूल से सनी पत्तियां दीवार से चिपटी हुई तितलियों की तरह उड़ने लगती हैं।
गलियारे के सामने लाइब्रेरी की बत्ती जली है।खूंटी से मीनू की शॉल उतार कर मैं ने ओढ ली। बाहर आई नंगे पांव। लाइब्रेरी का दरवाज़ा खुला था। टेबल लैम्प के हरे शेड के पीछे केशी का चेहरा छिप गया है सोफ़े पर केवल उसकी टांगे दिखाई देती हैं। सामने तिपाई पर कोन्याक की बोतल और खाली गिलास पडे हैं उनकी छाया हू-ब-हू वैसी ही स्टिल-लाइफ की तरह दीवार पर खिंच आई है। बिलकुल चुप, बिलकुल स्थिर।
-- तुम अभी सोई नहीं?

----------


## sajan love

- तुम अभी सोई नहीं?
उसने मुझे देख लिया था। मैं कुछ देर तक चुपचाप देहरी पर खड़ी रही।
-- इतनी रात यहाँ क्या कर रहे हो?
वह सोफ़े पर बैठ गया। उसकी उंगली अभी तक किताब के पन्नों के बीच दबी थी।
-- मीनू को पसन्द नहीं कि मैं उसके कमरे में पियूं। रात को मैं अकसर यहाँ आ जाता हूँ।
-- यहीं सोते हो? --मेरा स्वर कुछ ऐसा था कि ख़ुद मुझ से नहीं पहचाना गया।'
-- कभी-कभी । एनी वे, इट हार्डली मेक्स एनी डिफरेन्स, इज इट? --वह धीमे से हँस दिया। मैं उसकी ओर देखती रही। बाहर अंधेरे में बजरी की सड़क पर भागती पत्तियों का शोर हो रहा था। कुछ देर तक हम दोनों रात की इन अजीब, खामोश आवाज़ों को सुनते रहे।
-- मैं तुम्हारे कमरे तक आया था...फिर सोचा, शायद तुम सो गई हो।
-- कुछ कहना था?
-- बैठ जाओ।
केशी का चेहरा पत्थर सा भावहीन और शान्त था। उसमें कुछ भी ऐसा नहीं था, जिसे मैं पढ़ पाती। उसकी छाया आधी ग्रामोफ़ोन पर, आधी दीवार पर पड़ रही है। ग्रामोफ़ोन और किताबों की शेल्फ़ के बीच एक छोटी-सी मेज है, जिस पर रिकार्डों का बंडल रखा है, जो शायद अभी तक नहीं खोला गया
-- जबलपुर से चिट्ठी आई है।
केशी ने मेरी ओर नहीं देखा। वह शायद यह भी नहीं जानता कि मैं उसकी ओर देख रही हूँ।
-- तुमसे पूछना था कि क्या उत्तर दूँ। --उसने कहा।
मैं प्रतीक्षा कर रही हूँ, लेकिन केशी चुप है। वह भी शायद प्रतीक्षा कर रहा है।
-- तुम्हें क्यों भेजा है?
-- पत्र तुम्हारे लिये है, सिर्फ लिफ़ाफ़े पर मेरा नाम है। --केशी ने जेब से लिफ़ाफ़ा निकाला और उसे ग्रामोफ़ोन पर रख दिया।
-- इसे पढ लो।
लिफ़ाफ़े पर जो हस्तलिपी है, उसे पहचानती हूँ। उसे देखकर जिस व्यक्ति का चेहरा आँखों के सामने घूम जाता है, उसे पहचानती हूँ। क्या मैं कभी अपने अतीत से छुटकारा नहीं पा सकूंगी वह हमेशा छाया की तरह पीछे आता रहेगा?
-- पढ़ोगी नहीं?

----------


## sajan love

-- क्या होगा?
केशी हताश भाव से मुझे देखता है। मैं जानती हूँ, वह क्या सोच रहा है।
-- तुम्हें बुलाया है।
-- जानती हूँ।
-- वह एक बार शैल को देखना चाहते हैं।
-- वह शैल के पिता हैं, जब आकर देखना चाहें, देख लें। अपने संग ले जाना चाहें, ले जायें। मैं रोकूंगी नहीं।
मैं रोकूंगी नहीं, यही मैं ने कहा था। केशी निर्विकार भाव से मुझे देखता रहा था।
वह सोफ़े से उठ खडा हुआ। मैं अपनी कुर्सी से चिपकी बैठी रहती हूँ। मुझे लगता है, मैं रात भर इसी कुर्सी पर बैठी रहूंगी, रात भर केशी खिडक़ी के पास खडा रहेगा।
-- रूनी, तुमने सोचा क्या है? क्या ऐसे ही रहोगी?
मेरी आँखें अनायास उसके चेहरे पर उठ आईं थीं। कुछ है मेरे भीतर जो बहुत निरीह है, बहुत विवश है। केशी उसे नहीं देखता है। अगर देखता है तो भी शायद आँखें मूंद कर। इस क्षण भी वह चुप है। उसकी भावहीन, पथरीली आंखों में कुछ भी ऐसा नहीं है, जिसे मैं ले सकूँ, जो वह मुझे दे सके। मुझे अचानक शर्म आती है-- अपने पर, अपनी कमज़ोरी पर और मैं हँस पडती हूँ। मेरी समूची देह बार-बार किसी झटके से हिल उठती है।
-- रूनी!
केशी का मुख एकदम म्लान-सा हो उठा था। उसका स्वर मुझे अजीब-सा लगा था। मैं हंसते-हंसते सहसा चुप हो गयी। वह धीमे झिझकते कदमों से मेरे पास चला आया था। बीच में ग्रामोफ़ोन था, ग्रामोफ़ोन पर लिफ़ाफ़ा रखा था।
-- रूनी, मुझे तुमसे कुछ और नहीं कहना है। तुम चाहो तो, अपने कमरे में जा सकती हो।
मैं कुछ नहीं कहती। मैं सिर्फ़ उसकी कमीज़ का खुला कॉलर देख रही हूँ, जिसके पीछे उसकी छाती के भूरे बाल बिजली की रोशनी में चमक रहे हैं। दूसरे कमरे में कभी-कभी सोती हुई शैल की साँसे सुनाई दे जाती हैं। उन्हें सुनकर मन फिर स्थिर हो जाता है। लगता है, उन नरम साँसों की आहट ने कमरे की हवा को बहुत हल्का सा कर दिया है।
-- सुना है, तुम कुछ नये रिकॉर्ड लाए हो?
-- हाँ, सुनोगी?
-- अभी नहीं, शैल सो रही है।
-- हम तुम्हारे हॉस्टल गये थे।
-- हां, मीनू ने कहा था। तुमने कार का हॉर्न बजाया था।

----------


## sajan love

- तुमने सुना था? तुम नीचे क्यों नहीं आईं? हम पोर्च के बाहर खडे़ रहे थे।
-- मैं सो रही थी। मुझे लगा, मैं सोते हुए सुन रही हूँ।
कुछ देर तक हम चुप बैठे रहे। मुझे लगा हम दोनों किसी छोटे-से स्टेशन के वेटिंग रूम में बैठे हैं। दोनों चुपचाप अपनी अपनी ट्रेनों की प्रतीक्षा कर रहे हैं। किन्तु बीच के इन लम्हों को हम अच्छी तरह गुज़ार देना चाहते हैं ताकि बाद में हम दोनों में से किसी को एक दूसरे के प्रति कोई गिला, कोई शिकायत न रहे।
-- यू वोन्ट माइन्ड, रूनी, विल यू? --किन्तु उसने मेरे उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा नहीं की। मैं ने चुपचाप सिर हिला दिया।
ग्लास में कोन्याक ढालते हुए उसने मेरी ओर देखा था।
-- तुम्हें बुरा तो नहीं लगता रूनी? --उसका स्वर बहुत धीमा-सा कोमल हो आया था।
-- मीनू को बुरा लगता है। रात को वह मुझे अपने कमरे में नहीं पीने देती।

----------


## sajan love

मैं चुपचाप उसकी ओर देखती रहती हूँ। लगता है, इस क्षण भी, जब वह मेरे सामने तिपाई पर झुका हुआ पी रहा है, उसमें कुछ ऐसा है जिसके केवल होने भर का आभास होता है, किन्तु जो उंगलियों में आता-आता फिसल जाता है। मैं उसका गोल, पीला चेहरा, गालों की चौड़ी, उभरी हुई हड्डियाँ, तनिक गहरी उदास आँखें देख सकती हूँ। सिर के बाल धीरे धीरे उड़ते जा रहे हैं, जिनके कारण माथा बहुत ऊँचा दिखाई देता है। कुछ चेहरे होते हैं जो तुरन्त अपना प्रभाव अंकित कर जाते हैं। केशी का चेहरा ऐसा नहीं था। उस में कुछ भी ऐसा नहीं था जो दृष्टि को रोक सके, एकाएक स्तम्भित कर सके। वह चेहरा बहुत पुराना है, जिसे देखना नहीं होता, केवल पहचानना होता है। यह अजीब है, किन्तु जब कभी मैं उसके चेहरे को देखती हूँ, पुराने पत्थरों पर ख़ुदा हायरोग्राम याद हो आता है बहुत दूर किन्तु पहचाना-सा ।
-- आज शाम मैं ने तुम्हें खिड़की से देखा था। --उसने कहा।
-- कहाँ?

----------


## sajan love

-- कहाँ?
-- तुम अंधेरे में लॉन में बैठी थीं मैं ने तुम्हें बंगले में आते देखा था। तुम फाटक के भीतर घुसी थीं। तुम घास पर बैठी रही थीं और भीतर किसी को मालूम नहीं हुआ कि तुम हॉस्टल से आ गई हो। अंधेरे में घास पर बैठी हो। वे सब तुम्हारी राह देखते रहे थे।
केशी ने अपने गिलास में कुछ और कोन्याक ढाल ली हालांकि अभी गिलास खाली नहीं हुआ था। वह मेरी ओर नहीं देख रहा। वह खिड़की के बाहर देख रहा है, मानों मैं अब भी कमरे में न होकर अंधेरे लॉन में बैठी हूँ।
-- इन गर्मियों में शायद हम शिमला जायेंगे।
-- हाँ, मीनू ने बताया था।
-- तुम भी हमारे संग चलोगी?
मैं हँसने लगती हूँ। फिर हम ख़ामोश हो जाते हैं। बाहर गलियारे में एक छोर से दूसरे छोर तक सूखे पत्ते भाग रहे हैं। हवा से दरवाज़ा कभी खुलता है, कभी बन्द होता है।
-- केशी, एक बात पूछूँ?
-- क्या रूनी?
-- तुमने मुझे वह पत्र क्यों दिखाया? क्या तुम सचमुच सोचते थे कि मैं वापस लौट जाऊंगी।
-- यह तुम्हारी इच्छा है रूनी।
-- और तुम? --मैं हकला कर चुप हो जाती हूँ क्योंकि मैं जानती हूँ, आगे कुछ भी कहना बेकार है। लगता है हम दोनों एक ऐसी स्थिति में पहुँच गये हैं, जहां शब्दों के कोई अर्थ नहीं रह जाते, जहाँ हम बिना सोचे-समझे एक दूसरे से झूठ बोल सकते हैं, क्योंकि झूठ कोई मानी नहीं रखता। लगता है शब्दों का झूठ-सच हमसे नहीं जुड़ा है वे अपनी ज़िम्मेदारी पर ख़ुद खडे हैं। उस क्षण मुझे पहली बार पता चला कि जो शब्द हम बोलते हैं, वे कभी-कभी अपने में कितने अकेले हो जाते हैं।
केशी ने धीरे से गिलास उठाया। गिलास के काँच और उंगलियों के बीच रोशनी का धब्बा कोन्याक पर धीरे-धीरे तिर रहा है।

----------


## sajan love

-- तुम यहां हॉस्टल में कब तक रहोगी?
मैं धीरे से हँस देती हूँ।
-- तुम मेरे बारे में कब से सोचने लगे, केशी?
कोन्याक पर केशी की आँखें थिर हैं माथे पर पसीने की हल्की झाँई उभर आई है। उसके होंठ गिलास से चिपके हैं वह पी नहीं रहा।
वह पी नहीं रहा और मैं चुप बैठी हूँ और मुझे लगा कि मुझे कुरसी से उठ जाना चाहिये और अपने कमरे में चला जाना चाहिये, फिर भी मैं बैठी रही और मैं कुछ भी नहीं सोच रही थी, और मुझे ज़रा अजीब लगा था कि मीनू अपने कमरे में सो रही है, और इतनी रात गये मैं केशी के कमरे में बैठी हूँ और दूसरे कमरे में शैल है जो कल मुझे अपने बिस्तर के पास देख हैरान हो जायेगी, और मुझे धीरे-धीरे बहुत देर तक ढेर सी ख़ुशी हो रही है कि कल शाम को मैं वापस अपने हॉस्टल लौट जाऊंगी। वहां मिसेज हैरी हैं, मेरा अकेला कमरा है, निखिल है। ये सब इस बंगले की परिधि से बाहर हैं। केशी के ग्रामोफ़ोन से, ग्रामोफ़ोन पर रखे लिफ़ाफ़े से बाहर हैं वे। मेरा अतीत नहीं जानते और मुझ से कभी कोई ऐसा प्रश्न नहीं पूछते, जिसका कोई उत्तर नहीं है। मेरे पास नहीं है।
निखिल केशी से कितना अलग है! निखिल का सम्बन्ध बहुत सी चीज़ों से है। यदि हम उन्हें समझ लें तो निखिल को जानना सहज है। केशी निखिल नहीं है। उसके डिजाइन, उसके रिकॉर्ड, सब उससे अलग हैं। उसे समझने के लिये केवल उसके पास ही जाया जा सकता है और वह चुप है।

----------


## sajan love

मैं ने एक बार केशी से पूछा था कि वह आर्किटैक्ट है, फिर उसे क्लासिकल म्यूजिक़ से इतना लगाव कैसे उत्पन्न हो गया?
--देयर इज स्पेस --उसने बहुत धीरे से अंग्रेज़ी में कहा था।
-- स्पेस? --मैं आश्चर्य से उसकी ओर देखती रही थी।
-- हाँ, स्पेस को दोनों ही अपने अपने ढंग से छूते हैं। --उस क्षण उसके होंठों पर झिझकती सी मुस्कुराहट सिमट आई थी।
मैं ने उसकी आँखों में वह अजीब सी दूरी देखी थी, जो उस बूढे़ अंग्रेज़ की आँखों में थी, जिसने हमें सिमिट्री के भीतर जाने से रोक लिया था। तब मैं बहुत छोटी थी। एक शाम अपने नौकर के संग सैर करती हुई शिमले में संजौली की सिमिट्री तक चली गई थी। चारों तरफ पहाड़ियां थीं, बड़े-बड़े पत्थरों के बीच उगती लम्बी घास थी। हम कब्रों को देखना चाहते थे, लेकिन सिमिट्री का फाटक बन्द था। कुछ देर बाद एक बूढ़ा अंग्रेज़ हमारे पास आया था। उसने हमसे पूछा था कि हम वहां, सिमिट्री के सामने, क्यों खड़े हैं।
-- इसका फाटक क्यों बन्द है? --मैं ने पूछा था।
-- हमेशा बन्द रहता है। --उस अंग्रेज़ ने हँसते हुए कहा था-- सो लेट द डेड मे लाई इन पीस।
आज बरसों बाद भी मैं उस बात को भूली नहीं हूं। आज भी जब कभी केशी स्पेस की बात करता है, तो उसकी आँखों में वही आलंघ्य, अपरिचित दूरी का-सा भाव घिर आता है, जो बरसों पहले मैं ने उस अंग्रेज़ की आँखों में देखा था और मुझे लगता है कि सामने बन्द फाटक है, जो कभी कोई नहीं खोलेगा, कब्रें हैं , पहाडी हवा है, और पत्थरों के बीच लम्बी घास है, जो हवा में काँपती है और जो धीरे से मेरे कानों में कह रही है-- लेट द डेड लाइ इन पीस

----------


## sajan love

गलियारा पार करके मैं अपने कमरे में लौट आई थी और अपने बिस्तर पर लेटी रही थी। न जाने कितने मिनट गुज़र गये। देर तक लॉन में झिंगुरों का स्वर सुनाई देता रहा। परदे के रिंग चांदनी में बड़े-बड़े छल्लों-से चमक रहे हैं और जब हवा चलती है तो धीरे से खनखना उठते हैं।
केशी के कमरे की बत्ती का आलोक अधखुले दरवाज़े से निकल कर मेरे संग-संग भीतर चला आया है। बंगले के परे, लॉन के परे पहाडी का मौन है। इस समय भी वहां चांदनी फैली होगी। झाडियों पर, पुराने पत्थरों पर। कोई नहीं जानेगा कि वहाँ टीलों और सदियों पुरानी चट्टानों के बीच एक बेर की झाड़ी है। पिछले साल उस झाड़ी के पीछे मैं ने मीनू से कुछ कहा था। वे शब्द आज भी कहीं कच्चे बेरों के संग पड़े होंगे।
आधी रात को सहसा मेरी आँख खुल गयी थी। शायद खिड़की के सामने झूले की रस्सी की परछांई को देखकर मैं डर गयी थी। रजाई उठाने के लिये मैं ने अपना हाथ आगे बढ़ाया था क्षण भर के लिये मेरे हाथ कमरे के अंधेरे में फैले रहे थे। मैं एकाएक आतंकित-सी हो उठी थी। मुझे लगा था जैसे मेरी टांगे एकदम बर्फ़-सी ठण्डी हो गयी हैं। मैं ने शैल के बिस्तर की ओर देखा। वह सो रही थी, उसका आधा चेहरा कम्बल में छिपा था, आधे चेहरे पर फीकी-सी चांदनी सरक आई थी।
मैं बिस्तर से उतर कर कमरे की देहरी तक चली आई। गलियारे में निपट अंधेरा था। लायब्रेरी की बत्ती गुल हो गई थी, लेकिन दरवाज़ा खुला था। मैं देहरी पर खड़ी रही।
एक आवाज़ है। आवाज़ भी नहीं, केवल एक प्रवाह है, जो टूट रहा है । जितना टूट रहा है, उतना ही ऊपर उठ रहा है। हवा से भी पतली एक चमकीली झाँई धीमे, बहुत धीमे, एक उखडी, बहकी हुई सांस की मानिन्द मेरे पास चली आती है। चली आती है और उसे कोई नहीं रोकता, जैसे वह अपना दबाव ख़ुद है। ख़ुद अपने दबाव के नीचे खिंच रही है। लगता है जैसे हवा स्वयं एक घूमते हुए घेरे के बीच आ गई हो, भूल से फंस गई हो और उडने के लिये, उस घेरे से मुक्ति पाने के लिये अपने पंख फडफ़डा रही हो।
-- केशी। --मैं ने धीरे से कहा-- केशी --मैं अंधेरे में खडी रही देहरी पर। मुझे लगता है जैसे मेरे भीतर बादल का एक श्यामल टुकड़ा आ समाया है और वह बूंद-बूंद टपक रहा है। मैं उसके नीचे खड़ी हूं और भीग रही हूं, देर तक खड़ी भीग रही हूँ!
शायद कोई लांग-प्लेयिंग रिकॉर्ड रहा होगा क्योंकि जब तक मैं सो नहीं गई, वह बजता रहा था। आज केशी नये रिकॉर्ड लाया है। जब तक वह सब नहीं बजा लेगा तब तक उसे शान्ति नहीं मिलेगी।
मैं करवट बदल कर लेट जाती हूँ - मैं ने अपना एक हाथ शैल के तकिये के नीचे रख दिया और मैं धीरे धीरे उसके पास खिसक आती हूँ। मैं चाहती हूँ कि उसकी देह की गरमाई अपने में खींच लूँ।
चांदनी का एक चौकोर, बित्ते-भर का टुकड़ा केशी की किताब पर पड़ रहा है स्पेस, टाइम एण्ड आर्किटैक्चर । मैं देर तक उस टाइटल को देखती रहती हूँ। फिर पलकें झुक जाती हैं। सोने के पहले केवल एक धुंधला-सा विचार बह आता है
कल हम सब पिकनिक करने पहाड़ी पर जाएंगे

समाप्त

----------

